# Another good find.....



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Just to show that there are still bargains out there - I picked up this lovely 1962 Garrard recently from a 'well known auction site' for £155.

They are usually considerably more expensive than that - I have seen them for sale by a specialist Smiths dealer from £750 to £1250 depending on condition and provenance.










These watches were manufactured by Smiths in the 1960s and feature the very best quality Smiths 18J movement with a Breguet overcoil

and an extra 3 jewels (cf the standard Smiths 12.15 movement) and I've been after one for some time.










The case is also the very best quality Dennison Aquatite in solid 9kt gold. The case ref is 12880 and these are lovely cases - 33mm diameter, heavy duty, waterproof, screwbacks.

The case weight alone is around 22g so even the scrap value is of the order of £200 - i.e. more than the watch cost.










The movement is pristine but it had just one Jeweler's scratch mark on the underside of the lug for '3rd June 1968'

and the screwheads were almost virgin - so it is my assumption that the watch has had just one service in 53 years!!

Accordingly, it went off to my watchmaker for a service (which cost almost as much as the watch did).










The watch was a presentation piece by Ford - and these Garrard's seem to have been the 'standard issue' for 30 years service.

As such, the watch came with the original Ford presentation box and Garrard guarantee papers.

A complete set and in lovely condition for just peanuts.










Another lovely Smiths watch - and so undervalued at the moment

Cheers


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

That is indeed a great find, with a classic look.....well done. :thumbsup:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

shhh. don't tell people how cheap 9ct gold watches are right now !

nice watch, and i didn't know about the Smiths connection so thanks for that too


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Stunning piece with a screw back as well........

Yep Gold is at a real low, buy them now before prices climb again, especially with China & Greece having the jitters.........


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Thats a cracker well done indeed :thumbsup:


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Lovely! :thumbsup:

How about a shot with the box and paperwork? "Full kits" from that era are so much fun to see!


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

PDXWatchCollector said:


> Lovely! :thumbsup:
> 
> How about a shot with the box and paperwork? "Full kits" from that era are so much fun to see!





















Cheers


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

very nice


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Now thats a cracker...


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Despite the prohibitive cost, there's something to be said for having a vintage watch serviced. Apart from the vital lubrication, my watchmaker fitted a new mainspring, crystal and seals (he left the crown as instructed as it's the original 'Bowler-Hat' type) and of course he regulated it. The watch is currently running at +7 to +8 secs/day consistently - not bad for a 53 year old.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

First rate watch and box aroma. Wonder how much it was worm - with the condition of the case, it could been in its box for thirty years.

Mike


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

dobra said:


> First rate watch and box aroma. Wonder how much it was worm - with the condition of the case, it could been in its box for thirty years.
> 
> Mike


Yes, no doubt about it. The case has no dings or scratches and has never been polished. I would suspect that the original owner wore it for best and then it was handed down through the family before disposal. It was serviced in 1968 - 5 years after initial purchase as per the instructions - and then into a time warp for the best part of 50 years.

Cheers


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

What a treat. Well found.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Superb work.

No wonder I keep having to scrap my gold watches when they sell this cheap. :biggrin:


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Great find, looks nice on the leather strap. I had my Smiths Imperial serviced last year and it runs great now. What's not to like...-) enjoy.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

The honeymoon period must have worn off by now. Nudge nudge wink wink haha

Beautiful watch!


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Congrats... I think what really makes it are the inscription and that Ford box!


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Normally I don't like inscriptions on watches but with Smiths watches it does seem a plus. I have others with inscriptions by Lucas, Bristol, Wilmot Breedon and even Smiths themselves. They are a lovely reminder of the industries we used to have in the UK.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

I just reread the inscription... Think about this..., he had been with Ford, starting in 1915, to just after they introduced the Mustang in late '64... WOW! Maybe even longer if he didn't retire then.


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Sadly, no. It says 30 years service so that's from 1935. Difficult to distinguish between 3 and 5 when it's engraved like that.

Cheers


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Sorry, on my little phone screen, looks like a couple of 5's.


----------



## Romantic Ape (Oct 30, 2015)

Indeed. Beautiful, man! Great find


----------

